# Must do items in DF, Guadalajara, and Pachuca!



## "Chill"lula (Jun 20, 2011)

So I have been in mexico for 2 months now and I am loving it! I now have the next 3 weeks off for vacation and plan to visit the DF, Guadalajara, and Pachuca. I have friends I plan to meet up with at every location which is why Oaxaca and the yucatan are not currently on the list  

But I was wondering if there are any of you in these areas that could help steer me in the right direction of "must see" attractions that I wouldn't have read about in Frodors guide lol. I am fascinated by history and nature. 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

"Chill"lula said:


> But I was wondering if there are any of you in these areas that could help steer me in the right direction of "must see" attractions that I wouldn't have read about in Frodors guide lol. I am fascinated by history and nature.
> 
> Thanks


In Guadalajara:
Mariachi Festival Aug 28-Sep 4


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It may be obvious but if you are into history, I think that there are 3 key activities in DF.
1st is the Antropologia Museo, very large but one of the best museums in the world and most complete on Mexico's history and culture.
2nd is the Templo Mayor and museo which is fascinating excavation right off the Zocalo.
3rd if you have time is of course Teotihuacan as it is one of the great historical complexes.
I guess for nature in DF, the floating gardens of Xochimilco is about the best.


----------



## "Chill"lula (Jun 20, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> It may be obvious but if you are into history, I think that there are 3 key activities in DF.
> 1st is the Antropologia Museo, very large but one of the best museums in the world and most complete on Mexico's history and culture.
> 2nd is the Templo Mayor and museo which is fascinating excavation right off the Zocalo.
> 3rd if you have time is of course Teotihuacan as it is one of the great historical complexes.
> I guess for nature in DF, the floating gardens of Xochimilco is about the best.


Thank you. I will certainly plan on checking all of those locations out!


----------

